# Motorschutz = Leitungsschutz



## Anonymous (17 November 2005)

wir diskutieren gerade in Sachen Schaltschrankbau:

Jemand ist der Meinung, dass ich für die Motoren keine Neozed-Sicherungen oder ähnliches im Schaltschrank vorsehen muss. 

Begründung: Nur ein Motorschutzschalter sei üblich und würde auch den Leitungsschutz übernehmen

Das ist doch sicher nicht so richtig oder ?


----------



## Anonymous (17 November 2005)

eigenlich richtig!

Der Motorschutzschalter ( als Leistungstrenner ausgeführt) ist für den thermischen und Kurzschluss-Schutz der nachher installierten Leitung verantwortlich!
Das einzige auf das man achten muss, ist das sogenannte Nennschaltvermögen des Motorschutzschalters - also der maximal mögliche Kurzschluss-Strom (abhängig vom Trafo + Vorschicherungen)!


mfg, Thomas


----------



## old_willi (17 November 2005)

Hallo,
für den Leitungsschutz ist ein Motorschutzschalter (kein Überstromrelais) mit Überstrom- und Kurzschlussauslöser ausreichend.
Zu beachten ist aber die Abschaltleistung des Motorschutzschalters. Dafür kann der Einsatz einer Schmelzsicherung erforderlich sein.
Darüber wurde hier schon an anderer Stelle getextet.

Gruß Wilfried


----------



## old_willi (17 November 2005)

Thomas war schneller


----------



## Anonymous (17 November 2005)

> Dafür kann der Einsatz einer Schmelzsicherung erforderlich sein



Verstehe ich nicht bitte eine Erklärung????
Warum und wann ich eine Schmelzsicherung brauche zusätzlich zu 
Motorschutzschalter???

Danke


----------



## old_willi (17 November 2005)

Hallo,
stelle dir vor, dein Motorschutzschalter wird direkt hinter einem 630 kVA- Trafo angeschlossen. Der Trafo hat eine Kurzschlussspannung von 4%. 
Wenn jetzt ein Kurzschluss direkt hinter dem Motorschutzschalter auftritt, kann der Kurzschlussstrom 20kA betragen. Wenn man jetzt in den technischen Daten des Herstellers guckt, sieht man ob der Schalter das verträgt oder explodiert.
Verträgt er das nicht gibt der Hersteller die Größe der Vorsicherung an.

Im Kurzschlussfall erwärmt sich die Schmelzsicherung und der Widerstand in der Sicherung steigt (bis unendlich, dann ist sie kaputt). Dadurch begrenzt sich der Kurzschlussstrom auf den Wert den der Schalter verträgt.

Das sollte eine kurze Erklärung sein. Eine Berechnung des Kurzschlussstromes ist natürlich nicht ganz so einfach.
Gruß Wilfried


----------



## knabi (17 November 2005)

Die ganze Sache wird auch als "sicherungsloser Verbraucherabzweig" bezeichnet. Es gibt dann auch noch 2 Zuordnungsarten:

_*Sicherungslose Verbraucherabzweige 

Der Trend in der Niederspannungs-Schalttechnik ging in den vergangenen Jahren hin zu sicherungslosen Verbraucherabzweigen. Damit ist eine komplette Einheit aus Schutz- und Schaltorganen gemeint. Dieser sicherungslose Verbraucherabzweig kann für die Zuordnungsarten 1 und 2 nach IEC 60947-4-1 eingesetzt werden. 

• Zuordnungsart 1. Nach einer Kurzschlussabschaltung darf eine Beschädigung des Überlastauslösers oder eines anderen Teils auftreten. Ein Verschweißen der Schützkontakte ist zulässig. 

• Zuordnungsart 2. Nach einer Kurzschlussabschaltung darf keine Beschädigung des Überlastauslösers oder eines anderen Teils auftreten. Ein Verschweißen der Schützkontakte ist zulässig, wenn diese ohne nennenswerte Verformung leicht zu trennen sind. 
*_
(aus Drive, Switch & Control 1 / 2002)


----------



## MRT (20 November 2005)

Hallo!

Ist das ein Buch: (aus Drive, Switch & Control 1 / 2002)?


----------



## knabi (20 November 2005)

Nee, eine Art Zeitschrift!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## MRT (20 November 2005)

Hallo!

Wo bekommt man die?


----------



## knabi (20 November 2005)

Das ist 'ne Online-Zeitung von SIEMENS:

http://www2.automation.siemens.com/meta/magazines/dsc/html_00/index02.htm

Die gibt es so nicht mehr. Aber Du findest da auch andere Online-Publikationen von SIEMENS.


----------



## MRT (21 November 2005)

Danke!


----------



## HSThomas (21 November 2005)

Ich meine mich dunkel daran erinnern zu können, dass MSS die Sicherung nur bis zu einem Nennstrom von 5A ersetzen können.... für alles darüber liegende ist dann eine zusätzliche Sicherung vorgeschrieben.


Gruss


----------



## old_willi (21 November 2005)

Hallo,
das ist abhängig vom Fabrikat, Baugröße und Nennstrom.
Die Vorsicherung gibt jeder Hersteller unterschieden nach Spannung, Nennstrom, Type und max. Kurzschlussstrom an. 
Nachfolgend ein Beispiel von Siemens

Gruß Wilfried


----------



## Heinz (22 November 2005)

Hallo,
an der Siemens-Tabelle ist zu erkennen, das die kleinen Schalter einen "relativ" hohen Innenwiderstand haben und daher im Kurzschlussfall den Strom begrenzen.
Somit ist eine Sicherung nicht erforderlich.


----------

